# Fluval Edge saltwater



## marcandre (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello all,
Althought i have just started owning an aquarium, I wish to gain more knowledge about small salt water tanks.

My goal is to have a healthy salt water world in my FLUVAL EDGE 6 gallon.

What would i be able to realistically put in it?

Do you have any threads you could suggest me where i would learn everything i need to learn about starting and maintaining a salt water tank.

I am not in a rush about this because i want to learn everything i need to learn before starting this adventure

Thanks again!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## marcandre (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks, i wasn't expecting to have fish in it, althought i have seen videos of people putting marin fish in them, i doubt it is whats best for the fish and i also doubt that such set-ups would be viable in the long run.

The more i read the more i was leaning into maybe hosting a shrimp or two with some corals. Nothing overly complicated, just simple organisms that can thrive in an environment that i can create and control.

How hard is controlling the spikes in water chemistry for a small tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## cooterbrown (Dec 7, 2011)

i dont want to burst your bubble but some problems you will run into with the fluval edge is the amount of dissovled oxygen. oweing to the the fact that the tank has a permanent glass top eliminating almost all surface area. reef tanks require alot of dissolves o2 so thats going to be a problem. fish arent out of the picture. i have a 5 gallon nano reef, actually in a pimped out fluval chi that has a clown goby and i forget the name of the second goby and a decorator crab. but its open top so it doesnt suffer the problem. i love the fluval edge but after reading several articles on them most people are saying that they cant even keep goldfish due to the lack of surface area and low dissolved oxygen. so my only recomendation would be to somewhere in the back add an air stone and break up what little surface there is in the back and hope for the best. gorgeous tank but not the easiest to keep. especially if you dont have a larger tank to constantly change water back and forth.


----------



## Aquapparel (Oct 11, 2012)

These are great for coral only tanks. You will probably need to mod the filtration and lighting to make is work well. I've seen some really nice set ups.


----------

